# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Pave lock and sealing around pools

## cookie

G,day boys/girls?   :Cool:  I'm a first timer on here but I'll get straight to the point. I have layed 120 sq/m of sandstone pool pavers.  All the pavelocks I have looked at say on the bag "not to be used around pools".  First question does anyone know a brand that can be used around pools and where to purchase. Secondly what quantity for the 120s/m. Thirdly wise to seal? what sealer and before or after pavelock?  I have had mates tell me mixed ideas.   :2thumbsup:

----------


## cherub65

IMO don't use pavelok on sandstone at all, we have personally had bad experience using these products were moisture has been drawn from either the sub base or paver even though they appear to be bone dry, hell of a mess (and olny advicve given by technicall dept, was to srub off with wire brush) 
Really should be laid on concrete base and mortar if you want a grout joint

----------


## achjimmy

> G,day boys/girls?  I'm a first timer on here but I'll get straight to the point. I have layed 120 sq/m of sandstone pool pavers. All the pavelocks I have looked at say on the bag "not to be used around pools". First question does anyone know a brand that can be used around pools and where to purchase. Secondly what quantity for the 120s/m. Thirdly wise to seal? what sealer and before or after pavelock? I have had mates tell me mixed ideas.

  Mate around our pool i used a motar mix around the immediate pool coping and sand cement dry mix swept in around the clay pavers on the pool concourse. been excellent for 4 years now

----------


## Clubsportie

G'day, what ever porous stone you decide on, it will need sealing with a penetrating stain protection sealer. Try Elite coatings peneguard and apply yourself. :2thumbsup:

----------

